# Good, Bad Or Ugly



## zaraspookin (Feb 27, 2010)

Does, anyboby use any clipped down rigs, IMP or Impac shields, with single or double hook configurations for casting 4 oz weights and chunk of bait out past the second trough, Looks like a good concept for distance, but just courious about some pros & cons, or if any body in the gulf use's them. I myself am from the old school of pyramid weights & single hook drop leaders. just wondering??


----------



## jcallaham (Dec 13, 2009)

I use em sometimes, never a double clip down,I am of the school of less is better. I think a single clip down with an IMP is agood way to gain distance,question being is the distance really needed. Next thing to consider are wind conditions,ect. A15 knot south wind is going to keep you from casting very far no matter what kind of rig.


----------



## Charlie2 (Oct 2, 2007)

*Clipdown Rigs*

I've made them both ways but, like Jim, find it easier to manage a single drop rig.

You may want to consider using what is called a 'Pulley Rig'. It is a single drop rig made especially for long distance casting.

A Google search for 'Pulley Rig' will tell you more.

I use a Genie clip for the 'clipdown' but you can easily make one with a piece of wire. C2.


----------



## zaraspookin (Feb 27, 2010)

Thanks for the info J.C., Kinda new to the surf fishin game. But have always done pretty good casting in the first and second trough, down on Navarre beach the last few years. I catch a lot of lady's and blues, but the catfish & small sharks are starting to get on my bad side, while bottom fishing. so i want to try fishing out a little deeper with a bait it up & wait rig, thinking i might do a little better with some larger fish, ??? just guessing, THANKS AGAIN.


----------



## zaraspookin (Feb 27, 2010)

Hey C2, was'nt sure about those rigs, so i bought 1 each ( imp, impact shield & a pully rig ), to see how they were put together, with the intent of building my own back before I posted, and was just courius if one or the other had any advantages absolutley appreciate your information!!! on the pully rig. thanks Z.S.


----------



## Charlie2 (Oct 2, 2007)

*Long Range Rigs*

You're welcome.

Long post follows. 

I usually fish with the one dropper Clipdown rig because it's simple (KISS) easy to make and is effective at reaching 'out there'.

The Pulley Rig, IMHO, is a mobile clipdown rig and I see no appreciable difference in its purpose over a good, well-designed clipdown rig.

I don't use an impact shield. I have thought about it, but using a clipdown works well and is cheaper. 

I make my own clips from wire which work as release clips. I also have some commercially made Genie Clips that work well.

I also use a small fish hook with the point cut off with a piece of tubing to make a 'release'.

I will use a double clipdown rig when fishing close in where distance is relatively easy to obtain.

I might add at this point, is that I'm primarily a jig fisherman. I have caught only one catfish on one and it was a Gafftopsail which fought well and you can eat. I have caught most of the other surf species on a jig.

That's about all for now. maybe Jim, Pompano Joe or someone else can add. C2


----------

